# Storming the "Kings castle"....



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

At first light on the morrow, a small but gallent force will meet at the appointed time, to once more contest for right and honour to rule our domain. The seige will last two full days so be warned and rest yourselves for(no daling with the hired help, tonight for you will need all you strength to staive off this assult)
Much blood will be shed on these two days and the victors will lay claim to the power and the glory that will be wrenched from wrighting hands as the balance of power shiftes. 
Swift will be the arrows that are loosed, as a steady bow hands guide them to their mark. shrill cries of revenge can be heard as the preperations of the celabratoy parties are under way.
Lock down your live stock and women folk as there is no other taste more sweet to be savoured but for the spoils of war. Oh and we will take your medallions too...

Look to your weaponary and rest your horse oh Dark Knight, as there will be no Quater given and none asked for in return should per chance we meet upon this battlefield....... 

Strenght and honour to all that may fight this fight, for this cause is right.....

Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

:brave::brave::brave:

got 2 GP archers staying with me....thinking of going to teasers for dinner tonite (hence no names mentioned ) i guess it's the closest thing to a "Polish" restaurant we got here........so much for resting the :horse: ...hehe

it's a big field this weekend.........tks for the support guys ::thumbs_up

"Strength and Honour"

:archery:


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Go panda go !!!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

So be it then..... "Wine, women and song it is then... The Urabus war cry for tomorrow death befalls us all..." Er Must be very disturbing triyng to learn Polish, Ukrainian and perhaps a little Russin with such distractions on all fronts... Do try not fall off your Horse or worse, let the horse bolt before the cock crows at dawn...But I suppose your trustee stead knows its way home...

Look to it and be wise or a manditry stop to the driud of your shire will be in order(Mug n' Bean for hang over remedy) 

Urubus, The Great and fearless Dark Knight lord of Seacow lake district, May your pesants serve us as well as they have served you. I( hope your training of them is not lost in translation....Do they know that they will be part of the ramsom and soils of war? So "make hay while the sun shines"
OH an no slipping these brave Knights from afar that you so stealthly conseal, a "micky". WE WANT THEM TO FEEL EVERY BLOW that is dealt upon the battlefield and for sure to bleed with every volly.


Spatan of the Hill :cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Good tidings sire Spatan. May the winds be calm and the course favourable!


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

So who is the KING OF THE CASTLE ??


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Come on Panda , spill the beans.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Good tidings sire Spatan. May the winds be calm and the course favourable!


saturday was ok.......The King's Men took charge from the start and showed no mercy 

on Sunday........the weather was perfect.......if we were trying for the world speed record with a wind surfer :mg:
many of us retired from the line......in my case, i thought my X10s with tungsten points deserve better than shooting'em into the wood/ground 
however, the HARDMEN from PMB braved on....in the end Sir HENNIE lead by example and took his men to victory :thumbs_up

however we all bow down to the TRUE King........
Nico Benade (1386 and 1325*)

*near gale/gale


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Well spoken Sire Urabus....*

Twas good to see so many a fine knight grace this battlefield. The first day saw many good men fall, yet again been lead astray up foreign creeks by faulty scouts...Eventually The 300 were only 3, we managed to stay unscared by speeding arrows although we did lose a horse or two...

Our new untested knight and his squire.. of the house O'Niel did indeed prove worthy of the inclusion to our ranks as they fared bravely holding the left flank while sir Hennie batted down castle walls from the centre. Weary from the previous night lack of sleep alas I was only able to lay down vollies of covering fire thus picking off any stragglers, that if left uncheck could have posed a threat to the main offensive.

On the morning of the second day it was clear that only the hardest of fighters were going to be left. So dressed in full battle regalier and our most fiecesome war plumage/crests we watched in dismay while our allies withdrew from the battle line for reasons varying from the rediculous to the sublime.. Ja.. I's got a long road home and ja/nee may pyler gaan breek en oH the best yet... This is a calculated withdrawl! as they gather limps and drag themselve off the blood stained battle ground picking their way through bodies and spent weaponry. Me thinks there was a healthy dose of bangbroek het, as the smell was not entirerly of death alone (Sniff sniff)


Again to the grand Duke Bernadi welldone, your battle skills are well documented and yet again did not fail you...To the White knight Sire Wes well fought your dignity in defeat and valour for fighting to the bitter end can only be admired and will be hailed through out the realm as the best of traits that our youngsters must inculcate to be as great as you are upon any battlefield....It was indeed great to have you there.

the lingerings of war do persist and soon all those that darr will stand up an declear their alliegence to our cause once more, till then rest your broken souls... The daughters of the house of Spatan still hone their skills and stand prepared with their men to defend the realm from all who dare.



Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Once again if the truth be told...*

.... t'was time to find fresh horses... and summon the gallent and the fair to war. So the battle of The Erik Parker so ensued for two entire days. The results and numbers lost are still to this day being tallied as we speak.
The battle grounds were before the "Kings Castle". We rode to lay down the law and to quell any uprising, but found a serverley diminished King's guard would muster, even the battle hardened knights that have flown their kings flag for many a hard fought year but can no longer lift their bows much less weild a sword, were out to give comfort to their glorious young men of the bow. 

The Dark knight Sir Urabus, Grand Lord of the Seacow Lake District, who is now fondly called Panda loosed many good arras which did much to fend off the onslaught of the hungery hordes from the north, which did at last arrive in greater numbers but all the kings men and all the kings horses could ner subdue them...

The mighty and fierce Commander and Chief - The Grande Duke, Sir Nico Bernadie seemed invincible as he placed each arrow after each arrow in perfect postion scattering lessor knights in panic and dissary... reinforcements arrived in the form of The White Knight, Sir Wesley... but too late was the cry as the The Grande Duke.., and the Red knight, Sir Garbriel, Lord of all the Flatlanders layed waste the field... scattering the well disciplined but sorely lacking in artillary, the garrisions of the Kings Royal Guard. The left flank was given to the tight band of mercenaries from Maritzburg led by Sir Bernardus (weilding Merlin's own rod, and showing us the way forward from the front), bolsted by General James of the House of O'Neil (Masters bronze) and his son Sir Patriclus (a sore silver), finding his bow wanting - due to the lack of practice, and young maiden Em (Cub girls gold). The House of Spatan added to both Compound and Recurve ranks, laying down covering fire for the main onslaught to come away with the Ladies bronze medal (Spatan's lady) and the fiesty lass, Charne' (Cub girls silver) whilst the vivasious Celtic warrioress TAN TAN created havoc amoungst the kings cavalry with well flung arrows loosed from her new Death Black PSE X-FACTOR Recurve sporting X-pression limbs. Her arrows ... Victory Nano 600s fletched with the finest Celtic blue flex fletch vanes in all the realm. She for her bravery and prouyess with the Stick and string was awarded the Cadet Girls Gold. The Fair Baroness, Lady Claire was sorely missed upon this battle field as were other great soldiers of the bow... God speed your wings back to us.

As for me, my fortunes, they were mixed... 

I did put the Black-by-nature PSE MoneyMaker to work on the first day to batter out a hard earned 1248 which did displease me so that the following day, having bearly survived, I took up my New Death Black 42# PSE X-FACTOR also bearing the markings purtaining to the unrived in quality and precision X-pression limbs, and came away with pride and body although sore, in tact and a 1000 Recurve Fita star. 

And thus are the tales and stories of courage and valour fortold and retold to edify our sport and fellow archers...

May your arms be ever strong and your eyesight truly keen, for we will, God willing, meet again soon upon the line to do battle once more.

Stay strong, shoot straight...


Your humble story teller,

Spatan:cocktail:

PS:

"I'll tell you another thing -
You equip yourselves with armour that is too heavy.
So that when you are fully armed,
You'll be defeated in a short while ..." The Great Warbow


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Forsooth Lord Spatan of the Hill! you tell a true and wonderful tale! may your arrows always fly true to the mark!

Go in peace and prosper!
Sir Bernardus.:shade:


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

thank you spartan most enjoyable read


----------

